# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Whats the latest techniques for "cementing" toilet pan down?...

## Billy22Bob

I was in at Reece the other day and they said just silicone directly onto the tiles these days....this allows you to change the pan without destroying the tiles.... 
I suggested if I was to do anything like this I would use Sikaflex adhesive/sealant and wouldnt trust Silicone.
Still this sounds a little adventuristic - even these days.
See a pick of my setout attached. 
I also have the complication that I have shown with an 7.5mm packer (blueboard) which compensates for the floor fall - ie: toilet is level. Not sure if Sika could handle this unless I embed the packer within the bead at a couple of points. 
Thoughts?
1. Silicone/Sika Only?
2. Chip away tiles under pan and sand and 4:1 cement it in
3. Use clips at all? - there only these tiny little holes on the side for accessing some sort of hold down clip (not supplied with pan) According to reece very few come with hold down bolts now as Silicone is all that is used. 
PS - we are both under 80kg - so not really heavy weights and plan to be here for 20yrs.

----------


## GeoffW1

*&^% ...............wish I was under 80 Kg. 
I did 3 dunnies here looking like yours, even to the packing bit in the front edge, and I used silicon (but I think Sikaflex would go really well, however can you get it in white?)  and the plastic clips with a screw through the horizontal holes in the sides of the pan as well. 
So far so good. 
Look out for your mother-in-law. They don't usually come in at 80 Kg. 
Cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

All new homes must have to toilet placed over the tiles, this is part of the Australian Standards. 
If you go with Sikaflex, I use the 11FC, the FC stands for fast cure and is available in many colours including white. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Scottythetiler

all toilets i have installed have had the 2 screw down brackets in the toilet kit.  not sure what reece are going on about.  you'd be amazed at how well silicone holds once cured mate, but like others mention, the sikaflex will do the job better although it doesnt really have to be 'better' .  since the floor is on the piss so much, i'd leave a couple of wedge packers in while the silcone or sikaflex cures, then remove and gap up the holes that are left.  if you do use white sikaflex, it might pay to mask up the area first so you done get messy with it.  sika isnt easy to clean off.

----------

